# Friendship bread?????



## joshs (Apr 24, 2010)

Anybody got a recipe for friendship bread or is it the same as a sourdough bread?


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 24, 2010)

The one I'm thinking of is a  sweet sourdough bread with sugar. You would need the starter or mother to do it. or start your own.


----------



## roller (Apr 24, 2010)

I will check with a friend I think that she has it.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 24, 2010)

My mom use to make that and then give them out. I love that stuff.


----------



## joshs (Apr 24, 2010)

I just started my sourdough starter. But mom use to have a friendship bread stater and I wanted to make it to. So If anyone has a recipe for the friendship bread it will be greatly appreciated. Thanks Josh.


----------



## roller (Apr 24, 2010)

I just checked with my friend and she said that she has it. So I will drive down the road and have coffee with her and get it for you. I will check in later.


----------



## joshs (Apr 24, 2010)

THANKS ROLLER


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 24, 2010)

Noe roller it would be really nice of you to share that recipe with all of us out here in smokey smokey land. Hint Hint


----------



## roller (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I ran into a stump..... She did not have the starter recipe she had the starter in a package in the freezer and the directions on how to get the starter started and how to bake the bread. Soooooooooooo she gave me the starter and the directions. 
I did some searching on google and what I found out is that you cant get the recipe for the starter because the amish people where it came from will not give it out.  I know that there is a hell of alot of people smarter than me that my be able to find it on the net somewhere and I will do some more looking. 
JoshS when I get the starter going and get ready to bake the bread I will gladly express mail you some of the starter so you can get a stsrt of your own if you cant find the recipe...Sorry I tried and will keep on trying...


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 24, 2010)

Here are a couple I have found so far. Just google it and tons of stuff come up. 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/amish-f...er/detail.aspx
http://www.momswhothink.com/bread-re...hip-bread.html


----------



## dangermouse (Apr 25, 2010)

I always thought the "starter" for friendship bread was just the bread yeast in sugary dough mixture.  no real secret to it, just that it's the same yeast that has grown and reproduced over and over again, so it's hard to just make it from scratch.

I've never actually made it though, I'm on a waiting list for a co-worker of mine who makes it every so often.


----------



## joshs (Apr 25, 2010)

Got it started will see how it turns out in 10 days.


----------



## roller (Apr 25, 2010)

Josh if that is the starter that you are going to use then use the baking instructions for baking from the second website the first one is not even close to the baking instructions that she gave me..


----------



## badfrog (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got started making sourdough (much thanks to Bassman's help!). The starter I use came to me in a dry powder like form from a link I found here on the SMF (just sent a self addressed stamped envelope!). IT IS AWESOME! I have made a batch every week since I got it started!  
I am wondering if a chemist type could figure out how to dry the friendship bread starter for easy shipment thru the mail.


----------



## roller (Apr 25, 2010)

I have read something some where on how to do that I will just have to try to find it. Maybe those people  that you got yours from will tell you how to do it..


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 25, 2010)

I have the recepe somewhere let me look and I will post tomorrow.


----------



## roller (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe you could ask that little feller in your Avatar...lol


----------



## tender loins (May 2, 2010)

I have made this in the past and there are literally hundreds of recipes out there, some even include yeast. This one doesn't. 


AMISH FRIENDSHIP STARTER 
1 c. sugar
1 c. milk
1 c. flour

Combine ingredients in a large, deep glass, crockery or plastic container. Cover lightly. If the container has a lid, leave it slightly open, or place a piece of cheesecloth over the container and secure it with a rubber band. Store at room temperature. 

Stir every day for 17 days. On the 18th day, do nothing. On the 19, 20 and 21, stir. On day 22, stir and add 1 cup flour, 1 cup sugar and 1 cup milk. Stir again. 

On days 23, 24, 25 and 26 stir. On day 27, add 1 cup flour, 1 cup milk and 1 cup sugar. Stir. 

You should now have about 4 cups starter. Give 1 cup each to two friends and keep the remaining two cups for yourself. 

Use one in Amish Friendship Bread recipe (below or any other recipe calling for Amish Friendship Bread Starter or Herman) and use the remaining cup to keep the starter going. Note: If you have more than 1 cup remaining, discard any extra. 

When you give away the starter, include these instructions: 


*How to keep a starter going:*


Do not refrigerate and do not use a metal spoon when stirring. 


On day 1 (the day you receive your starter) do nothing. 
Days, 2 3, and 4, stir. 

On day 5, stir in 1 cup flour, 1 cup sugar and 1 cup milk. 
Pour mixture into a large glass mixing bowl and cover lightly. Mixture will rise. 

On days, 6, 7, 8 and 9, stir.
On day 10, stir in 1 cup flour, 1 cup sugar and 1 cup milk and stir. 

Give 1 cup each to two friends, keeping one cup to make the bread and one cup for your starter.




*AMISH FRIENDSHIP BREAD:*


1 c. Amish friendship starter (from above recipe)
2/3 c. vegetable oil
2 c. flour
1 c. sugar
3 eggs
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 - 1 1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. vanilla
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. baking soda
Raisins, chocolate chips, nuts, dates, apples, etc. (of your choice)
Combine all ingredients and mix well. Place batter in a well greased and sugared 9x5x3 loaf pan. Bake at 350°F for 45-50 minutes. Cool 10 minutes before removing from pan.





Hope this helps!


----------



## walle (May 4, 2010)

A chemist type, or anyone with a spoon and a tupperware lid.....


----------



## joshs (May 4, 2010)

When you get ready to cook this bread use Bread Flour. I made 3 batches last night. 2 with All Purpose and one with Bread Flour. The bread flour was great. The first batch made 2 loafs. it was good and it was gone very quick. I made the other to with all purpose to save my bread flour it is not nearly as good, and when I took it out and it cooled the center of the loafs sagged in some. MY VOTE IS FOR BREAD FLOUR FROM NOW ON.


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 4, 2010)

Can't I already butchered and smoked him up!


----------

